# Ruby amp " se puede modificar para que funcione con un bajo electrico?



## rm-music (May 8, 2009)

hola a todos!
gracias a este foro pude fabricar mi primer mini amplificador para guitarra electrica! use el circuito del ""ruby amp"" y me quedo barbaro, me encanta como suena...
ahora mi duda es si se puede modificar para que funcione con un bajo electrico (intrumento), lo probe asi como esta pero no suena bien, se escucha re mal...
si alguien sabe que le puedo modoficar se lo agradezco!

pd: no quiero que el mismo amplificador funcione tanto para guitarra electrica y tambien para bajo....
quiero hacer dos amplificadores por separado, el de guitarra ya lo hice, ahora quiero hacer lo mismo pero para
bajo, osea algun circuito de 1 o mas watts pero a 9v (como el ruby)

muchas gracias a todos!


----------



## Tomasito (May 8, 2009)

Probá bajando la ganancia para que no distorsione, o sino hacé la parte del lm386 así:








Probá con y sin el capacitor de bypass para ver cómo te gusta más el sonido.


Salu2!


EDIT: Acá encontré la modificación en la página oficial:



> Replace the .047uF cap from the FET source pin to the volume pot with a 0.1uF. Place a 220pF cap from lug 3 to lug 2 on the volume pot. Remove the Gain pot and place 2k2 fixed resistor between pins 1 and 8. In this configuration, Ruby sounds very much like an old Fender Bassman to our ears. With the Volume control at half rotation and below, you'll notice smooth and sparkly cleans with good depth. With the Volume pot set high, you'll hear nice overdrive that is great for blues playing. The transition from dirty to clean can be controlled with your picking or strumming. This aspect can add an extra dimension to your playing.



Traducido sería:
"Remplazar el capacitor de 0.047µF del pin "source" del FET al potenciometro de volumen, por uno de 0.1µF. Poner un capacitor de 220pF desde la pata 3 a la pata 2 del potenciometro de volumen. Sacar el potenciometro de ganancia ("Gain"), y poner una resistencia fija de 2k2 entre los pines 1 y 8 del lm386. Con esta configuración, Ruby suena mucho más como un Fender Bassman. Con el control de volumen a la mitad del recorrido y antes, notará sonidos suaves y limpios con buen cuerpo. Con el volumen alto, notará un agradable overdrive que es muy bueno para tocar Blues. La transición de "sucio" a "limpio" puede ser controlada tocando con diferentes técnicas (picking o strumming). Este aspecto puede añadir una dimensión extra cuando toque."




Espero que se entienda bien porque lo traducí muy apurado porque ya me voy.




Salu2!


----------



## J M Fahey (May 8, 2009)

Hola RM. El problema no es del amplificador en sí, simno que es muy poca potencia y, mucho peor, seguro lo conectaste a un parlante chico, sin graves, de poca eficiencia.
Para que veas cómo usarlo cion un bajo aceptablemente (tipo practicar un rato a las 3 A.M., solo, en tu dormitorio:
1)Usalo con la mínima ganancia (20), o sea con nada conectado entre las patas 1 y 8
2)conectale algún parlante decente: 10" o 12" en una caja de al menos 40x40x30, preferentemente 50x50x40 o volumen equivalente.
Yo tengo una así y se banca perfecto para el uso que te dije
3) si no tenés una caja así, ponele auriculares y vas a ver que mata.
4) o sea, no es problema de amplificador sino problema acústico.
Abrazo.


----------



## rm-music (May 9, 2009)

muchas gracias! ya mismo me pongo a probar los tres consejos que me dieron....
ahora no entiendo un par de cosas del circuito, como ser lo que ahora marco abajo!


----------



## Tomasito (May 9, 2009)

RL vendría a ser el parlante.


Y el capacitor de Bypass mejora la estabilidad. Poné uno de más o menos 10µF entre la pata 7 del LM386 y tierra para mejorar la estabiliadad.

Y sí, el parlante es un problema. Sacarle bajos a un parlante chico puede ser complicado, suelen distorsionar, ya que normalmente son de rango extendido, no para bajos.

Yo a veces toco con auriculares y no se escucha tan mal, podés probar con unos más o menos buenos.


----------



## J M Fahey (May 13, 2009)

Hola RM: en realidad si podés hacela corta. Con más o menos la misma dificultad, armate un TDA2002 o 2003 o LM383 (es lo mismo), alimentado con 12V, que tira mucho más y es igual de fácil de hacer, y te mueve bien un parlante de 8" o 10" o 12" o podés hacer una caja buena y barata con un 6x9" para coche, de esos de borde de goma o esponja, que te da buenos graves en una caja chica , son baratos y fáciles de conseguir.
El circuito del TDA2003 lo tenés en: http://www.st.com/stonline/products/literature/ds/1449.pdf y hasta una sugerencia de la plaqueta (la podés hacer con marcador indeleble o esmalte de uñas), son 3 o 4 componentes más que el LM386 y es un amplificador chico, pero "de verdad". Y si te jugás, un TDA 2006 o 2030 ya es lo mismo que lleva un Peavey, Crate, Laney, Marshall etc. de 15W. Suerte.


----------



## rm-music (May 13, 2009)

hola a todos! 
ya probe todo lo que me aconsejaron hasta ahora y la verdad que lo pude mejorar un toque (gracias a ustedes)..

"j m" me gusto tu idea mañana mismo compro las cosas y lo armo! 

gracias otra vez muchanos


----------



## rm-music (May 14, 2009)

j m  me mande a armar el "tda 2006" encontre el datashet, y la verdad que parece que esta bueno, ahora lo que no entiendo es, donde esta el potenciometro? o capaz que no tiene, no se.... estaria bueno que tenga uno para subir y bajar el volumen no! y si tendria un control de tono mejor...

un abrazo!


----------



## mariano22 (Ago 25, 2009)

rm metele a la entarda un potenciometro de 47k...con eso te va a andar bien!

saludos!

PD: si puedes postea fotos de tu amplificador..


----------

